

Show HN: We've made a cool iPhone case, what do you think? - MousMusicase
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mouscase/mous-musicase-iphone-case-with-headphone-storage

======
ceeK
I like it, but I don't think I could use it with my headphones (Sennheiser
IE80's)?

------
mkagenius
Isn't the rotating thing little cumbersome, when you have to fold it back?

